# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  نمونه تاثیر واقعی معدل کنکور 93

## m.a_935267

سلام
چون زیاد بحث معدل هستش گفتم دوتا کارنامه پیدا کنم شبیه هم با معدل های متفاوت تا تاثیرش رو ببینیم:

معدل اولی : 19.72


معدل دومی :‌ 17.78



همون طور که میبینید تفاوت معدل حدود 2 نمره حدود 100 تا روی نمره نهایی داوطلبی که کمی بهتر عمل کرده تاثیر منفی گذاشته
ولی داوطلب دوم به خاطر معدل پایین بیکار ننشته بوده و خونده طوری که معدلش رو جبران کرده..
اگه شما هم معدلتون پایینه اینو بدونید که معدل مؤثره ولی میشه تا حدودی جبرانش کرد و مثلا به جای تهران به شهرای دیگه فکر کرد...

----------


## HellishBoy

خیلی ممنون که اینو گذاشتین دوستای نا امییییییییییییییید ببینن انگیزه بگیرن واقعا .....

----------


## artim

*بحث معدل به این سادگی ها نیست
بستگی داره کدوم درسش پایین گرفته
اگه زیست پایین بگیری ضریب 12 داره اگه زبان پایین بگیری ضریب 2 داره
اینها همه باید کامل گفته بشه که فلان معدل کدوم دروسش پایین بوده
در ثانی معدل 17 معدل خوبی هست شما نمیتونی بگی اونی که معدلش 17 بوده تاثیر منفی گرفته 
دو کارنامه با درصد یکسان و معدل متفاوت ملاکه
در کل موافقم با اینکه همه چیز معدل نیست
معدل اگه 90 درصد هم تاثیر داشده باشه ملاک کنکوره*

----------


## m.a_935267

به نظر میرسه کنکور رو نفر دوم بهتر عمل کرده چون 4 درس درصد بیشتری گرفته ولی به خاطر سوابق تحصیلی نمره اولی بهتر شده
ولی در هر صورت هردو قبولن و به هدفشون میرسن

----------


## ParsaYousefi

یعنی من به خاطر یه زمین که 12وخورده شدم و عربی و زبان که 15 شدم تاثیری زیادی نمیذاره ؟

زیست و شیمی 19 و فیزیک و ریاضیم هم 19.5 هست تاثیر تقریبا چطوریاس؟

----------


## artim

> یعنی من به خاطر یه زمین که 12وخورده شدم و عربی و زبان که 15 شدم تاثیری زیادی نمیذاره ؟
> 
> زیست و شیمی 19 و فیزیک و ریاضیم هم 19.5 هست تاثیر تقریبا چطوریاس؟



کیفیت و میزان تاثیرش دست سنجشه اما نمراتت خوبن 
نگران نباش

----------


## m.a_935267

یه نمونه دیگه برای اینکه بگیم معدل زیاد هم مهم نیست:

معدل اولی: 18.50


معدل دومی : 16.77


همونطور که میبینیم 2 نمره اختلاف معدل تاثیرش خیلی نبوده تازه اولی درصداش بالاتر بوده که رتبش بهتر شده ولی دومی با معدل کمترش چیزی رو از دست نداده!

----------


## H03ein

*من نمیدونم اونایی که نمره هاشون 17و18و19 ــه فازشون چیه که زار زار گریه میکنن*  :Yahoo (21): *

(تو این انجمن زیاده ها ! )

الان ما که زیستمون زیر 15 ــه باید عزای عمومی اعلام کنیم پــ !*  :Yahoo (110): *

( بقیه درسا به کنار! )

انقدر افسرده نباشین Baw*  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

سلام...یه سوال! الان امسال که زبان اسون بوده یکی پایین بزنه چقد میکشوندش پایین و تاثیرمعدل چقدره؟

به این شرح زبان:درصد کنکور 30 نهایی 19.50

----------


## m.a_935267

زبان امسال اونقدرها كه ميگين راحت نبود!
مثلا تجربي تست 93 خيليا گزينه 4 زدن مثل خود من ولي سنجش ميگه 3 درسته (من زبان تخصصي رو حدود 90 زدم)
يا تست هاي ديگه كه خيلي جاي بحث داره
به نظر من ميانگين زبان تجربي امسال فقط 5 تا 8 درصد بالاتر از پارساله.
در ضمن اگه منطقه 3 باشي 30 درصد متوسط به بالاست. چون معمولا بچه هاي منطقه 3 زبان رو حدود 20 ميزنن

نمره ي نهايي شما بهتون كمك ميكنه ولي همه چيز نيست

پ.ن: شما رشته انساني هستيد و 30% نمره ي خوبي است و با نمره زبان تراز درس زبان شما در كل بالا خواهد رفت

----------


## amircarleto

> یعنی من به خاطر یه زمین که 12وخورده شدم و عربی و زبان که 15 شدم تاثیری زیادی نمیذاره ؟
> 
> زیست و شیمی 19 و فیزیک و ریاضیم هم 19.5 هست تاثیر تقریبا چطوریاس؟


نمرات درسا تک به تک تراز بندی میشه با درس مربوطه تو کنکور تاثیر داده میشه  راجب اینکه چهه نمره ای خوبه به نمرات بقیه رببط داره کل نمره ها ی بچه ها رو تراز میگیرن اگه بالا بود تاثیر مثبت و اگه پایینتر منفی اونم در حد 25 درصد نه 100 دررصد بعضی وقتا امتحان ممکنه انقدر سخت باشه که نمره ها انقدر پایین باشه که نمره 15 شما اندازه 19 باشه 
زیاد نگران نباشید الان دیگه چیزی نمیشه تغییر داد کنکور خوب بدین حتما به نتیجه خوبی میرسین 
موفق باشین

----------


## Mr Sky

اینا مال منطقه 3هستن؟

----------


## m.a_935267

> اینا مال منطقه 3هستن؟


بله

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> زبان امسال اونقدرها كه ميگين راحت نبود!
> مثلا تجربي تست 93 خيليا گزينه 4 زدن مثل خود من ولي سنجش ميگه 3 درسته (من زبان تخصصي رو حدود 90 زدم)
> يا تست هاي ديگه كه خيلي جاي بحث داره
> به نظر من ميانگين زبان تجربي امسال فقط 5 تا 8 درصد بالاتر از پارساله.
> در ضمن اگه منطقه 3 باشي 30 درصد متوسط به بالاست. چون معمولا بچه هاي منطقه 3 زبان رو حدود 20 ميزنن
> 
> نمره ي نهايي شما بهتون كمك ميكنه ولي همه چيز نيست
> 
> پ.ن: شما رشته انساني هستيد و 30% نمره ي خوبي است و با نمره زبان تراز درس زبان شما در كل بالا خواهد رفت


من که از خدامه سخت بوده باشه ولی خیلی شنیدم که راحته ...خودمم زبان خوبی داشتم و سر امتحان گفتم زبان اسونه مواظب باش
ولی بدتر شد...راستی منطقه یکم...

سطح عربی عمومی امسال چطور؟به نسب پارسالا؟

----------


## Egotist

> بله



شما لطفا کارنامه با معدل پایین و بالا از "منطقه شهید پرور 1" بزارید و بعد مقایسه کنید

تا عمق تاثیر واقعی کنکور بفهمید  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## m.a_935267

كلا اون درسايي كه ميگن ساده بود حدود 5 تا 8 درصد با سال قبل فرق ميكنن به نظر من. عربي هم تستاي مشكوك كم نداشت!
مثلا سوال 34 عربي تجربي كه من 4 زدم ولي سنجش 1 رو جواب گرفته
زياد با سال قبل تفاوت نداره

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> كلا اون درسايي كه ميگن ساده بود حدود 5 تا 8 درصد با سال قبل فرق ميكنن به نظر من. عربي هم تستاي مشكوك كم نداشت!
> مثلا سوال 34 عربي تجربي كه من 4 زدم ولي سنجش 1 رو جواب گرفته
> زياد با سال قبل تفاوت نداره


نمیدونم  ولی سال قبل و سالهای قبل من همیشه 80 به بالا و در سنجش ها هم گاهی اوقات 100 میزدم ولی متحیرانه در کنکور 66 زدمو بنظرم خیلی سختتر از سالهای قبل بود...

----------


## m.a_935267

تا حالا به غیر سال 84 که کنکور کاملا عوض شد و صدای همه در اومد سابقه نداشته یکدفعه کل کنکور رو عوض کنن.
به نظر من سر جلسه کنکور خیلی با ازمون آزمایشی فرق داره مثلا سر وقت نمیتونی شروع کنی باید اول زیر برگه امضا کنی یا باید پاکت رو باز کنی یا اینکه مدام بلندگو صحبت میکنه!
خیلی نسبت به خونه و آزمایشی فرق داره!

به نظر من یه دو ماه دیگه دوباره سوالا رو با 93 مطابقت بده بعد میبینی زیاد تفاوت چشمگیر نیست!

----------


## par.rah

> به نظر من یه دو ماه دیگه دوباره سوالا رو با 93 مطابقت بده بعد میبینی زیاد تفاوت چشمگیر نیست!


نظر کارشناسای کنکور یه چیز دیگست!

----------


## m.a_935267

> نظر کارشناسای کنکور یه چیز دیگست!


من خودمم هنوز فکر میکنم 94 یکم سختر از 93 بوده ولی بذارین یکم جو کنکوریمون بخوابه تو ترم یک دانشگاه دوباره سوالارو ببین اونوقت میبینی زیاد هم سختر نشده بوده.
جو جلسه و اینکه باید پاکت سوالات رو باز کنی و صدای بلندگو و ... خیلی مؤثره تو سختر دیده شدن سوالات

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> نظر کارشناسای کنکور یه چیز دیگست!


نظر اونا چیه؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

> من خودمم هنوز فکر میکنم 94 یکم سختر از 93 بوده ولی بذارین یکم جو کنکوریمون بخوابه تو ترم یک دانشگاه دوباره سوالارو ببین اونوقت میبینی زیاد هم سختر نشده بوده.
> جو جلسه و اینکه باید پاکت سوالات رو باز کنی و صدای بلندگو و ... خیلی مؤثره تو سختر دیده شدن سوالات


قبول. ولي هشت هزار نفر که ديگه اينجوري نميشن：


کلید + سوالات و تحلیل کنکور سراسری 1394

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> قبول. ولي هشت هزار نفر که ديگه اينجوري نميشن：
> 
> 
> کلید + سوالات و تحلیل کنکور سراسری 1394


هشت هزار نفر دیگه اینطوری نمیشن یعنی واسه اونا راحت بوده؟

----------


## ParsaYousefi

> هشت هزار نفر دیگه اینطوری نمیشن یعنی واسه اونا راحت بوده؟


سخت بوده واسشون یعنی 8000 نفری که اونجا نظر دادند .

----------


## par.rah

> نظر اونا چیه؟


کنکوری نه به انداره84 متفاوت ولی نسبت به کنکورای 84 به بعد سخت ترین دوره برگزار شده کنکور بوده و گفتن که در موقع اعلام نتیجه خیلی ها غافلگیر میشن...

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> کنکوری نه به انداره84 متفاوت ولی نسبت به کنکورای 84 به بعد سخت ترین دوره برگزار شده کنکور بوده و گفتن که در موقع اعلام نتیجه خیلی ها غافلگیر میشن...


غافلگیر یعنی چی؟

----------


## par.rah

> غافلگیر یعنی چی؟


یعنی مثلا درصدا پایینه ولی رتبه ها خوب میشه..در تجربی خیلی این رو تاکید کردن سایر رشته ها رو نپرسیدم

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> یعنی مصلا درصدا پایینه ولی رتبه ها خوب میشه..در تجربی خیلی این رو تاکید کردن سایر رشته ها رو نپرسیدم


میشه انسانی رو هم بپرسین؟

یعنی اگه تو تخمین رتبه پارسال با یه درصدایی رتبه رو به طرف بدن زیر 200 ممکنه زیر 100 بشه؟یا رتبه 800 پارسال بشه 500 امسال؟

شهرستان چطور دادن؟چون من شنیدم کنکور امسال=کتاب=شهرستانی=یه سری تیزبودن ها سر جلسه

----------


## m.a_935267

والا همه میگن تجربی شیمی سخت بوده درصد میپرسی میگن 80 به بالا!! به نظر من که شیمی 94 تجربی از 93 اسون تر بود

----------

